# Hungry Mantis



## Rib (Nov 3, 2005)

Hi, I was wondering how many of you out there have had this same experience as me. I always have 3 or 4 Mantids at a time, so I get quite attached to them and let them out the tanks a fair amount. Needless to say they're all very used to human contact. One Mantis I have who was especially friendly before has developed an annoying habit. Shes an adult female Budwing Mantis. Before she was very tame and she still is, but she sort of bites. Not in the sense that she lunges or goes for you, just occasionally whilst sitting on your hand she'll lean down and start nibbling. It hurts. I havn't had this happen before, is this fairly common?

Like i said she doesnt attack or lunge for me, its just one minute shes happily walking or sitting on me, and then the next she decides to lean down and take a nibble!


----------



## hortus (Nov 3, 2005)

most non humans learn with their mouths like dogs will chew on everything

maybe its some same type of thing

the mantids learning your not a bug, it just keeps forgeting


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Nov 4, 2005)

bud wings look evil, and all they can think is 'DESTROY!', i think i''l get one :lol: 

there's an ace video here of one sniffing someones hand just about to do the deed - http://www.insectaculture.com/vid/paffinis.mpg


----------



## KennethJ78 (Nov 4, 2005)

She's probably thirsty !!

I have had numerous mantis species that, when out of their cages and walking on my hand, started leaning over and nibbling on my skin. Try spaying your hand a little.. Or just the tip of your finger when she's on your finger. You'll see she'll start drinking immediately.


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Nov 4, 2005)

i wonder how they see water


----------



## Rick (Nov 4, 2005)

Most likely thirsty like someone else said. They can sense the tiniest amount of moisture. I have seen this in many mantids. This is a sign you need to mist her more often. I rarely handle any of mine. In my opinion they are a look but rarely touch kind of animal.


----------



## KennethJ78 (Nov 4, 2005)

I agree Rick,

Mantids ( any species ) are pets to observe in an enclosure that resembles the species' natural habitat the best possible way we can make.

They're not for handling / petting whatsoever...

Though when I clean my enclosures they sometimes just leap on my hand.

Some try to drink when my hands are possibly a little moist... I use water for cleaning the small containers and obviously some water remains on my hands during the cleaning.


----------



## Samzo (Nov 4, 2005)

I agree with Rick. And yes it means they are thirsty...also it really doesn't hurt lol I only handle mine when either showing someone (people say I have dead leafs in the containers...) or cleaning, taking photos etc etc


----------



## Rick (Nov 4, 2005)

It's one sign I have used to guage whether or not I am watering them enough. Adult africans never seem to want water but the nymphs do for example. Sometimes I have seem them with their mouths against the glass.


----------



## ibanez_freak (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi,

yeah, the mntis I have that require a lot of humidity (my ghosts and p.w's) are always doing that. Tickles but maybe it does hurt with bigger species. They are only small the p.w's and the ghosts are adult but neither of them have at all hurt me by doing this.

Definetely just it being thirsty I would say. spray it a bit more and it may stop doing this.

Cheers, Cameron.


----------



## Rib (Nov 4, 2005)

I rarely get them out of their enclosures, but I've just noticed my female Budwing doing this. I spray them daily. I've had mantids "test" my hand for moisture plenty of times before I know thats fairly common and it doesnt hurt, whereas this did. Thats why im asking. Maybe she just likes meat? *shrug* and before you say, yes shes very well fed


----------



## Samzo (Nov 4, 2005)

Budwings dont care if they arnt hungry lol They are sooo greedy. I avoid handling my female budwing as shes got a temper problem and gets agitated quickly. I've experianced the hand lick (lol) more with nymphs rather than adults.


----------

